# where can you buy sudocrem in USA



## koandmalismom

Wondered where you can buy Sudocrem in the United States. Called a couple places and they never heard of it. Do I need to order it?


----------



## blondeNklutzi

I've never heard of sudocrem. We do have several diaper rash creams that are similar to sudocrem (i think). You might try Desitin, A&D, or Butt Paste (that's the brand name). There are of course generic brands for all of those.


----------



## blondeNklutzi

You may also be able to order it if you specifically want Sudocrem.

After looking over the ones I suggested, it looks like Bodreux's Butt Paste is the most similar to Sudocrem.


----------



## koandmalismom

Was told that sudocrem could help my son's eczema...wonder if those you mentioned would work the same...


----------



## mrsthomas623

Pretty sure its just a zinc cream like Desitin, which you can pick up at any local store.


----------



## smokey

blondeNklutzi said:


> You may also be able to order it if you specifically want Sudocrem.
> 
> After looking over the ones I suggested, it looks like *Bodreux's Butt Paste* is the most similar to Sudocrem.

:haha: does what it says on the tin :)

Does these help?

https://www.77canadapharmacy.com/Sudocrem.php

https://www.thedrugcompany.com/skin_care/sudocrem/0/

https://well.ca/products/sudocrem_2904.html

https://shop.ebay.ca/sis.html?_nkw=Sudocrem+healing+cream+napkin+rash+acne+eczema+125g


----------



## MaxineRyder

You can buy it on ebay. 

The cheapest listing appears to be under the title: 
Sudocrem - like Triple Paste, but half the price!
(sorry this forum wont allow me to post the actual link, but that's the title)

Hope this helps
Maxine xx


----------



## BoLt_InFeRnO

get it on prescription from your dr x


----------



## jenniferannex

sophie-lou said:


> get it on prescription from your dr x

i think she means she cant cos shes in the USA, id just order some, its fab stuff!! its the future! :lol:


----------

